# South Florida TW CAO Event - 10-21-06



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks to cao & chris and everyone at tobacco world for the great herf today. Great food, great people and the flavouretes were just delicious. smoked a few nice and tasty cigars. this is really just a super local b&m, you all should be so lucky to have one in your area. everyone at tobacco world is really great!!
thanks so much


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

So, ummm, what time were you guys there, because from about 4PM to 7PM or so, there were about a dozen of us gorillas that you missed hooking up with?


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

we were there about 2:30 to about 5:00 pm we need to get cs tags or something i would really like to meet you guys some time


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ya know, that's a great idea...I'm gonna steal that smoking cigar logo of ours and print it on 2X4 labels for the next time we all get together and I'm gonna be there...we can hand write our names over the cigar...and if I'm not there maybe I can send a few sheets to someone that will be there for sure...

PS - That is of course, if PDS doesn't mind my swiping the logo...


----------

